

The NSA is building the country’s biggest spy center - bootload
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/03/ff_nsadatacenter/all/1

======
guimarin
The most chilling quotation from the article: "Binney held his thumb and
forefinger close together. 'We are, like, that far from a turnkey totalitarian
state.'" In the Future, you will be tried for crimes you committed in the
past. Even if you didn't know you committed those crimes.

~~~
white_devil
Interesting how this article has caused no discussion whatsoever. I tried to
submit the same thing.

"Oh, the NSA sees _everything you do online_? No biggie!"

~~~
guimarin
whether or not a submission makes it to front page of HN is largely dependent
on the time of day it was submitted, not necessarily on the strength of its
content. Obviously, making it to the front page is a strong indication of
underlying quality, and so comments are usually quick to follow.

